# I just purchased from Wyndham Retail...can I add resale points?



## iluvacations (May 20, 2009)

I just purchased retail from Wyndham at Bonnet Creek, Orlando. Great resort, I have a young child and one on the way so we felt comfortable purchasing there.

Unfortunately, they do the typical sales thing and get you to buy right then and there...so I did. Didn't seem like a bad deal.

However, when I got back to the hotel, I started doing some research and found this site. I also found that people could purchase Wyndham Vacation Ownership points for next to nothing on the resale market. Based on that, I could get a heck of a lot more for a heck of a lot less...but not at Bonnet Creek. Still not sure what the significance of where your Deed is yet.

However, I'd feel better about the purchase if I could add points to my account that I purchased from the resale market. Is this possible? Or do you get a seperate account for that?


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 20, 2009)

Back out ASAP.  There are much better deals on the market than from the developer.

Sterling



iluvacations said:


> I just purchased retail from Wyndham at Bonnet Creek, Orlando. Great resort, I have a young child and one on the way so we felt comfortable purchasing there.
> 
> Unfortunately, they do the typical sales thing and get you to buy right then and there...so I did. Didn't seem like a bad deal.
> 
> ...


----------



## iluvacations (May 20, 2009)

Where do you find those deals from the developer?

I know I can get resale cheaper, but I'm not so sure why I should back out? Why back out? Why not just add resale points and then I get VIP and more points at a decent price???


----------



## timeos2 (May 20, 2009)

*Rescind NOW - buy resale & enjoy a great system at a tremendous savings*



iluvacations said:


> However, when I got back to the hotel, I started doing some research and found this site. I also found that people could purchase Wyndham Vacation Ownership points for next to nothing on the resale market. Based on that, I could get a heck of a lot more for a heck of a lot less...but not at Bonnet Creek. Still not sure what the significance of where your Deed is yet.



Why not Bonnet Creek? There are all sorts of resale points based there for sale. But it really doesn't matter as points are points - except for the 13 month vs 10 month window to reserve (only important at a handful of resorts and only in extremely limited seasons/use weeks) you can easily reserve your use if you can make the request 9-10 months out (and you'd have to reserve 11-13 months out if you wanted to use the owners ARP so 10 is not too far to have to plan in advance). 



iluvacations said:


> However, I'd feel better about the purchase if I could add points to my account that I purchased from the resale market. Is this possible? Or do you get a seperate account for that?



You CAN add resale points to your account BUT they do NOT count toward the bogus VIP status. But why would you do that anyway? Buy ALL your points resale, save 90% (or more) and forget the VIP as it isn't worth tens of thousands (!!) of dollars. 

You have the right idea. Wyndham FSP Points are a great way to enjoy nice resorts, reasonable annual fees and a great value AT RESALE PRICE.  At retail you stand to lose 90%+ of your value the second the rescind period ends & you'll kick yourself forever as your points at $.15 are able to do nothing different than those you could have bought at $.01-.02 on resale. No difference. None. Don't make that mistake. Rescind & buy resale.


----------



## Conan (May 20, 2009)

It's pretty clear that VIP benefits are not worth the huge cost of buying from the developer.

In years past you could qualify for VIP by buying a minimum of developer points and then load up on resale points to hit the total needed. Maybe a few like that still slip through the cracks, but Wyndham doesn't allow that any more.

So while you can add resale points to your account, they almost certainly won't count towards VIP.

If it's not too late to rescind, you'll be way better off rescinding and buying all the points you want, resale.

Here's a typical current Ebay listing [I have no connection to it and I'm not recommending it to you]
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130307339036&ru=http://


----------



## iluvacations (May 21, 2009)

OK. 

It appears as though I have 10 days to write my intent to cancel. It's only been 48 hours so I should be good. 

But, does it matter where your Deed is with Wyndham? What about the ability to get upgraded from a 1br to 2br? You don't need VIP for that? Just asking.

I say a listing on ebay for $420k points for cheap, deeded in Nashville. Looks like a great deal so I may buy that if the Deed location doesn't matter.


----------



## iluvacations (May 21, 2009)

Also,

if you buy resale, do you still get access to the RCI weeks at $169 and $199?


----------



## iluvacations (May 21, 2009)

One more question...

I'm looking at a listing on eBay. 658k points but the monthly fees are $325. My monthly fees for my retail purchase are only $32.

Why would the monthly be so much higher? In the long run, I'll save more on the retail purchase!


----------



## R&K (May 21, 2009)

How many points do you get and how much are they wanting to soak you for?


----------



## stevedmatt (May 21, 2009)

Get out, now! Then, do your research and make an educated decision. I don't have any answers for you as far as Wyndham is concerned. I've been to 3 of their presentations and all 3 times, they didn't even try to sell me.


----------



## timeos2 (May 21, 2009)

*Purchase price has NO impact on ongoing fees.*



iluvacations said:


> One more question...
> 
> I'm looking at a listing on eBay. 658k points but the monthly fees are $325. My monthly fees for my retail purchase are only $32.
> 
> Why would the monthly be so much higher? In the long run, I'll save more on the retail purchase!



What you pay for purchase has ZERO to do with your annual (monthly) fee. You pay the purchase cost once - you pay the annual fee until you no longer own it.  The cost for those who paid 90%+ more to buy at XX resort for YY points will be EXACTLY the same as the resale buyer who paid 90% or more less.   Plus where do you get the $32/month rate? That isn't even enough for 50K points forget 600+K.  Sounds like incorrect numbers all around but one thing is absolutely certain. You will NEVER save by buying Wyndham Points retail. Never. End of story.  If you think you can or some lying weasel says you will then your numbers are wrong somewhere. Better do a lot more study.


----------



## timeos2 (May 21, 2009)

iluvacations said:


> Also,
> 
> if you buy resale, do you still get access to the RCI weeks at $169 and $199?



Yes. RCI is RCI no matter how you get in. Pay way too much retail or pay the low resale price - the RCI membership is exactly the same.


----------



## wsholaway (May 21, 2009)

everyone here is saying rescind! we are not all wrong. trust us and do your research after rescission.  thats what I did and I thank my lucky stars for everyone here who helped me.  also I have seen many wyndham bonnet creeks on ebay for dirt cheap in the last couple of months


----------



## EAM (May 22, 2009)

iluvacations said:


> OK.
> 
> It appears as though I have 10 days to write my intent to cancel. It's only been 48 hours so I should be good.
> 
> ...



You cannot get the upgrade without VIP but since you cannot upgrade until a few weeks before checkin, upgrades in prime season are usually unavailable .


----------



## Bill4728 (May 22, 2009)

Please note that what is available on the resale market isn't always the same as what you bought.

Much of what is available is the same as what you bought. A Wyndham resort and Wyndham points to go along with it. 

BUT some resale of Wyndham don't come with Wyndham points!  So if you want points be sure to buy a resale that comes with points. 

And some resale are at resort which has the Wyndham name but because all the weeks are not Wyndham weeks, you could be buying a week that isn't associated with Wyndham at all. 

The bottom line is that the best advice we here can give you is to buy resale, it is important that you make sure that you know what you're buying when you buy resale.  Because the little extra work you do will pay off by saving you at least $10,000!!

Good Luck


----------



## bnoble (May 22, 2009)

Yes, you do need to be VIP to upgrade "for free".  You also get access to more point discounts as a VIP owner.

However, if you really sit down and do the math, I think you'll find that it would be cheaper to book the units you want at "full point value" with resale-only points, because the cost to buy them is so much vastly less expensive.  

Rescind now, and then do your research into the value of VIP.  If, after that, you decide that the developer purchase is what you want, you can call them and ask for the same terms you have right now.  I guarantee you they'll fall all over themselves to write it up.

If, on the other hand, you decide that the value of VIP is not worth what it costs to acquire, then you've saved yourself tens of thousands of dollars.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 22, 2009)

I'll just add my two cents worth here in hopes of saving you a lot more!

Rescind now.  Everyone else has provided outstanding rationale for why you don't need to buy retail from the developer to enjoy Wyndham ownership and RCI for exchanging and additional vacations.

I own fixed weeks and a smalls points contract w/ Wyndham and everything they do in terms of trying to get existing owners to buy or upgrade is about "soaking you" (nice term!) for more cash.

I'm sure Bonnet Creek is very nice - everyone raves about it but I've never been there.  You should know Orlando is the most overbuild area for timeshares and there are a lot of really nice places there that are easy to get into for relatively small/weak traders.  The exception being big holiday weeks and some primo resorts like DVC.

You might also be surprised to learn that Hawaii is also a very easy exchange through RCI . . . and not just recently with a soft/bad economy.

Anyway, you found TUG, that is the important thing.  Congrats . . . not go get your letter to rescind in the mail!


----------



## iluvacations (May 22, 2009)

I appreciate everyone's feedback.

Basically, we purchased a baby package just because we normally don't ever buy on the spot like that. Since we did we wanted to keep the damage to a minimum.

So, we basically got 84k points annually or 168 every other year. I think I've figured out the maintanance fees are relative to the number of points you own. That's why the 600k point deal I found had fees 9 times higher than mine.

Of course as part of there way of 'closing the deal' they offered us 216k bonus points.

The MF on our purchase are about $32 bucks/month.


----------



## Jya-Ning (May 22, 2009)

Resale is treated the same as retail purchase except they will not count into VIP program, and you will not get Plus Partnership.  At this moment, you have no idea either of the program can do anything for you, so their value is $0.

But I believe you pay over $110 per 1K on retail purchase, and about less than $15 per 1K on resale purchase for that resort.

You have 8 days to back out.  Once pass those day, the difference is your loss.  With 2 kids, the difference maybe their college funds or 18 years of vacations.  Your call.

By the way, 84k can only give you few days vacation in the summer there if you reserve internally.  

Jya-Ning


----------



## theo (May 22, 2009)

*Rescind promptly...*



iluvacations said:


> I just purchased retail from Wyndham at Bonnet Creek, Orlando. Great resort.



Not arguing about the resort quality, but you surely paid *far* too much. 

Under Florida law, you can cancel this purchase (in writing only, following the cancelllation instructions provided with your contract precisely) for up to 10 days from date of contract signature. It's the postmark date of your cancellation letter that matters --- not date of receipt by the developer.

Maybe you are a lottery winner and / or wealthy. If neither, you're likely much better off bailing out of your overpriced purchase and looking at a resale purchase instead --- for a mere fraction of *whatever* you paid.


----------



## K2Quick (May 22, 2009)

Here's an auction that closed recently for the same 84k annual points you bought at the exact same resort:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Wyndham-Bonnet-...ryZ15897QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

It went for $242.50 plus $460 in closing costs.  I'm guessing you paid a bit more than that from Wyndham.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (May 22, 2009)

You need to listed to the advice given and RESCIND NOW.  You are trying to talk yourself into "i did ok".  This same offer will be there next week, next month, and months from now.  RESCIND and finish your research.  If you still want VIP rights,  someone will sell you the VIP points package.


----------



## GadgetRick (May 22, 2009)

sandkastle4966 said:


> You need to listed to the advice given and RESCIND NOW.  You are trying to talk yourself into "i did ok".  This same offer will be there next week, next month, and months from now.  RESCIND and finish your research.  If you still want VIP rights,  someone will sell you the VIP points package.



Great point here. Rescind now. If, for some crazy reason, you think it was a good deal after looking into the resales, you can always call them back and get the same deal--probably even better to be honest. You have nothing to lose and everything to gain.

If it's too late for that, well, chalk it up to an expensive lesson. Many people have learned this so don't worry. Just don't make the same mistake again.

Everyone here is just trying to help you out. These guys/girls know their stuff and are giving great advice, I agree with everything they've said.

Good luck!


----------



## iluvacations (May 24, 2009)

We sent the intent to cancel letter yesterday. So, hopefully we'll get out of that and find a great deal in the resale market.

Thanks for all of your help. I'm lucky I found this place!


----------



## somerville (May 24, 2009)

iluvacations said:


> We sent the intent to cancel letter yesterday. So, hopefully we'll get out of that and find a great deal in the resale market.
> 
> Thanks for all of your help. I'm lucky I found this place!


You are very lucky, and you made a wise decision.  Buy resale Wyndham points.  I don't know anything you buy that depreciates as fast or as much as Wyndham points purchased from the developer.


----------



## Culli (May 24, 2009)

iluvacations said:


> We sent the intent to cancel letter yesterday. So, hopefully we'll get out of that and find a great deal in the resale market.
> 
> Thanks for all of your help. I'm lucky I found this place!



YES YOU ARE!!!!!!!


----------

